# Necesito antena de fm 88_108 mhz



## klein1974 (Feb 23, 2009)

hola nesecito que me ayuden en unas dudas que tengo respecto a la antena  que quiero hacer  aqui les muestro mis dudas  y las imagenes


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 23, 2009)

Hola amigo , esa es una antena dipolo con gamma, el gamma va aislado, el cable que va dentro del gamma y conectado al pin central del conector, es el cable aislado de un rg 213, espero haberte aclarado algo, saludos 
moises


----------



## klein1974 (Feb 23, 2009)

hola amigo moises  te agradesco tu ayuda y espero molestarte otra vez jaja yo vivo en jaen de cajamarca peru y tu en q sitio del peru estas  bueno otra pregunta dime le puedo conectar otro tipo de cable  rg56 u otro mas grueso o slaamente el el rg243 bueno saludos y mi fono es 76976507797 y a ver si tienes un esquema de un trasmisor de fm por que me hice uno y si suena bien en la salida le puse un mpodulo de un transeptor porttil yaesu  de 7 watss y  aun no lo e probado el alcanse pero te comento quer a mi multitester analogico en la escala de 1000 v ac lom aloca la aguja solo con acercarlo a la salida sin tocar nada  del circuito pero tambien necesito algun instrumento para hace rel ajuste  bueno es todo y si deseas te envio el esquema para que lo examines un gusto karl lenin


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 23, 2009)

Hola amigo Klein,  espero poder ayudarte en lo que este a mi alcance, el centro de ese tubo que forma el gamma, x la capacidad que debe tener, puedes utilizar,el interior de un cable, RG 213, RG 8, ó RG11,sin la malla, bueno te cuento, Vivo en Lima Peru, pero soy casi paisano tuyo, soy natural de Rodriguez de Mendoza Amazonas, si te es posible enviame el diagrama de tu transmisor,y dime que tanto conoces de Electronica, para ver la complejidad de lo que te puedo hacer llegar en diagramas, tengo cerca de 40 años dedicados a la electronica, y 30 dedicados a la radiodifusion, pero eso no significa sea viejo, eh, un abrazo, atentamente 
Moises


----------



## klein1974 (Feb 23, 2009)

hola otra vez moises como te va  sabes  si conozco rodriguez de mendoza esta  camino a moyo y chacha pollas y si tengo conocimientos en electronica reparo  artefactos y algo mas pero en este momento estoy trabajando en una municipalidad  de la provincia de jaen el distrito es huabal y carsemos de radio solo llegan del ecuador y colombia en am  es desir y se me dio en   construir  un transmisor de fm ya lo realice el oscilador el 1er 2do y 3er amplificador como te dije  en lugar de  colocarle un transistor de salida  le puse un modulo de salida de un radio  portatil yaesu voy a pasarte los esquemas a ver si lo analizas.


----------



## klein1974 (Feb 23, 2009)

mira este es el esquema  solo que en el final   de  el trasmisor le puse el modulo que tiene 4 patillas las cuales te voy a subir el manual del modulo y tambien tengo otro modulo  que es de kenwood   tambien es  de la mitsubishi  ese modulo


----------



## klein1974 (Feb 24, 2009)

hola amigo aqui tengo otra inquietud con trespecto  a la antena mira esta y me pares que estan unidos  el  alambre que biene desde el trasmisor hacia la antena y como si hiciera un circuito cerrado bueno ojla te des un tiempo y me sigas ayudando un abrazo a la distancia klein


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 24, 2009)

Mira amigo, el tubo de aluminio, que sale del conector, y el tubo de cobre, que va unido al irradiante, estan aislados, forman un capacitor, se ve que hay una zona negra, que debe ser el aislador, en otras palabras el tubo de cobre, no debe hacer contacto con el tubo de aluminio que viene del conector, un abrazo,moises


----------



## klein1974 (Feb 24, 2009)

bueno amigo moises es muy bu en a tu ayud a la hice copnforme esta sin que choque el conector de salida    trasmisor y el tubo de aluminio q va el cable  positibo tambien esta aislado del chasis general  asi lo e hecho  l q en respecto a ganansia si hay regular solo q escucho un pèqueño soplido q voy aa mejorar con la  experiencia bueno grasias y si tienes una antenamejor lme loi hasces saber y te invito a conocer huasbal algun dia es un pueblito muy alegre y buenas muchachas ja ja un abrazo  klein


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 24, 2009)

Gracias x tu invitacion, en cualquier momento te vistare, si Dios quiere los primeros dias de marzo estare x chachapoyas, ami regreso quizas te visite, previa coordinacion, eso de buenas muchachas, no me cabe duda, por toda la zona hay hermosas mujeres, vere en mis archivos, que antena te sugiero, , no dudes en preguntar


----------



## klein1974 (Feb 24, 2009)

mira esta antena paresiera que esta conectado el positivo con el  chasis osea negativo  que sale del trasmisor


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 24, 2009)

Amigo, es una tipica antena dipolo con gamma, si ves el articulo completo, te daras cuenta, que en el interior de ese tubo hay el inn de un cable coaxial, que  viene desde el conector, la malla esta conectada al tubo cuadrado o boom


----------



## klein1974 (Feb 24, 2009)

amigo otra pregunta y con respecto a la orientacion  como debo hacerlo mirta te explico yo me encuentreo en una parte  alta  y el pueblo esta  en una baja  como la oriento por que la antena es una t hechada  yo e colocado la antena  con el  reflector hacia atras en el sentido opuesto del pueblo y la parte donde esta  la entrada osea rf in  mirando hacia el pueblo estara bien ubicada o es al contrario la t mirando al pueblo ? solo eso es mi unica inquietud y dime que sabes de am  en este foro encontre un peqwueño trasmisor de am  ramsey  con un anplificador   realizado por un amigo de españa  que le coloco  un bd234 y en la salida un tip35c    bueno eso lo vemos mas adelante  a ver si me das una llamada cuando te das una escapadita por aqui   en jaen a ver si nos comemos una carne seca o algun plato de la zona  buenbo otro guastaso  y gracias por tu gran ayuda  mi fono es 76976507797 de movistar  bueno  agradesco tu ayuda otra vez y cuando bienes te presento unas flacas que estan buenasas jajajaja  chaufa  cuidate


----------



## klein1974 (Feb 24, 2009)

este es el modulo de poder que le puse al final en lugar del transistor que no tenia y es escaso de conseguir por aqui bueno  analizalo y  estams en contacto


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 25, 2009)

Hola Klein, en cuanto a la antena , te dire que su patron es omnidireccional y su polarizacion vertical, por ende te emitira en todas las direcciones, salvo que la torre donde este instalada sea metalica, te creara un efecto direccional en el sentido en que esta orientada, porque la torre metalica estaria actuacdo como reflector, en cuanto al modulo, esta fabricado para la banda de 150-175 Mhz. si te esta funcionando,lo hara pero no con la ganancia debida, para experimento esta bien, espero, que no estes interfiriendo ningun servicio, hay que tener cuidado con eso, y ten presente tambien, que hay normas emitidas x el ministerio de Transportes y comunicaciones  que prohiben la emision de señales radioelectricas o uso del espectro radiolectrico, sin el permiso correspondiente, pongo en conocimiento tuyo esto, no con la intensión de desanimarte ni cosa x el estilo, si no para que estes informaciónrmado,  en la información que te brindamos a traves del foro, se hace con la intensión de fomentar el conocimiento y aprender algo mas, sigue adelante, que este tema es muy hermoso, la electronica y la radiodifusion, te agradezco nuevamente x tu invitacion, tenlo x seguro que te visiare, en cualquier momento, te llamare, para coordinar , un abrazo,moises


----------



## klein1974 (Feb 25, 2009)

hola otra vez amigo moises  grasias por tu ayuda  y si estoy teniendo en cuenta  lo que me dises y te cuento que solo tenemos un canal de tv aqui y no hace interferencia a ninguna recuencia  que existe aqui  y gracias nuevamente por la ayuda con respecto a la antena y  dime que transistor le puedo colocora en la salida  para el esquema que te envie   dame una sugerencia  podria ser mrf......  o un 2n...... espero me sugieras   para conseguirlo y que  tenga buena ganancia  y te digo que el modulo se porta bien tiene regular alcance solo que en las casas  tiene dificultad por la razon que los techos son de calaminas y hacen un poco de  resistencia a la onda de fm dime  aqui en la municipalidad  tenemos 2 trasmisores de tv  que operan en canal 2 y 11  pero u7n dia  se mojaron por q la lluvia ingreso por la ventana y se malograron y se quemaron los transistores de salida mrf175 esos fet   y te cuento que solo esta saliendo el 11 pero con poca ganancia solo da 5 cuadras  y aun no lo reparamos  yo tengo a cargo esa area  me podrias desir  si pudieras el presio de esos transistores o cuando te des una vueta por aqui lo revisamos q se puede hacer  para  hablar con el alcalde   para repararlo pronto popr q estamos sin tv desde el año pasado  bueno unb gusto otra vez tu amigo karl lenin (klein1974)


----------



## klein1974 (Feb 28, 2009)

hola otra vez amigo moises anoche visite tu pagina y esta buenasa  tiene un gran futuro  tu radio y tu pagina  con  el hermoso pueblo que es es canta  y sus lugares atractivos y turisticos   y con respecto a  lo que te comente aqui tengo el esquema del trasmisor de tv  lo e copiado conforme esta  en el aparato y te lo envio para que l,o analices y me digas que si puedo reeplazar el fet con otro numero  bueno con respecto al mio el de fm tengo un promedio de 5 km  ya e probado pero si me quieres ayudar para realizar uno de mas potencia y mayor enbergadura te lo agradeseria tengo unos esuemas que e bajado de intenet para ampliarlo hasta 360w desde35w  bueno espero tu ayuda klein


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Mar 2, 2009)

Buenos días, yo necesito un circuito que realice lo contrario, me explico. En la casa de pueblo de mi tía, la señal de tv (UHF) llega muy débil, por lo que necesitaría un amplificador de banda ancha que refuerze la débil señal que llega a la antena de TV. Si soys tan amables, hacerme llegar algún circuito de éste tipo.
Gracias anticipadas y un saludo.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 23, 2009)

jajaja es casi me desmayo... la antena de la foto que posteó klein1974 es mía jeje en esa antena el puente está soldado... bueno estaba... se accidentó entonces me puse a armar los 4 dipolos (solo tenia ese armado) y como todos tenian desoldado el puente, se los agarré con un presinto plástico y magicamente bien. También estaba atada con alambre (en la foto original se puede ver bien... busquenla por ahi) y funcionaba de lujo, pero ya que me puse a hacer arreglos le cambié los alambres por tornillos y tuercas... ahora quedaron más bonitas...

Ahora, el proyector no está formado por cable rg213 ni rg11 (al menos eso creo)... Es demasiado chico el diametro del tubo como para que entren esos cables... yo diría RG58 o RG59.


----------



## edwinburbano (Abr 21, 2011)

Hola amigos alguien me podría regalar la formula para calcular la distancia de los aisladores que van en los  vientos, para torres riendadas. La torre es triangular  de 30 mts y la frecuencia del transmisor es 97.3 Fm


----------

